# US citizen to Johannesburg confusion



## schemer (Nov 8, 2014)

Hi all, hoping to get some clarity in spite of what I am sure are redundant questions on this forum - however, the more I search the forums and the more I research the more confused I get. I'm early in consideration of a move offer from my home in NY to Johannesburg as an executive. It will be 1 year to start, with an intent of the package being fairly inclusive. Hoping some folks can comment on a few areas of concern and confusion for me - I've never been an expat so sorry if this is silly:

1. Taxes.. I can't seem to find a right answer. Obviously before a final decision I'll have an expert review things, but if I understand right, US Citizens will pay normal taxes with an exemption of the first 98kish. That said, it seems expats pay approx 40% flat tax on all their income in SA.. I would assume the double tax treaty means I probably would not have a US tax burden since after deductions I highly doubt my effective tax rate in the US would be more than 40%. In any event, my effective tax burden will be significantly more than current. Is this a correct understanding?

2. I'm only planning on 1 year to start. Always a possibility I stay longer, but I won't want to plan on that - I'm keeping my household and such in the US. What are you recommendations on a auto solution? I'll need two cars (one for wife one for me). Company will pay for 1 auto for sure, but just trying to see best solution - is a long term rental from an Avis type the best (this will surely run around 1200-1400 a month usd plus more insurance, I suppose?)

3. Housing - I really like living in a more rural spread out and private location.. is this even a possibility, assuming my office is in midrand area, and even if so, would it be safe - or would I need to look at staying in what seem to me are fortified compounds? Are these as claustrophobic as they seem from pics?

4. Pets.. anyone bring a dog over? Basic research says costs if I do it myself and flyover with the dog won't be a whole lot more than the airline fee and there is no quarantine. Am I understating this?

5. Exploring.. one of the most exciting ideas of SA is to explore the outdoors there.. yet I am freaking out over all the crime reported... is it safe to just go for a country drive in SA? Apologies in advance if this is a silly question from a naive American..

6. Schooling.. is the American International school seriously that expensive? after the capital fee, we're talking 30+k a kid? really? Are there decent alternatives for US kids?


----------



## saffalass (Sep 28, 2014)

I can answer some of your questions:

2. It entirely depends on how much you want to spend or how much you have saved up. The exchange rate is, of course, in your favour and you can get an alright car second hand for around 80k (less than USD 8000). Obviously you'll need to do the maths, insurance is sometimes included in Avis' "mini lease" deals/

3. Joburg traffic is terrible, so staying on the outskirts will be a pain in terms of travel, but the "compounds" are not that bad. Depends on what you're used to, of course, but they are just gated communities and they aren't half as claustrophobic as they look. Again, it depends very much on what you're used to. If you're used to space, then yes, it might take some time getting used to. 

4. You can bring a dog over. South Africa does not quarantine healthy pets from certain countries* provided the pet has the proper paperwork and vaccinations for entering South Africa. The dog must be microchipped and an accredited veterinarian must administer a Blood Titer Test on your dog and send it to an approved laboratory for testing more than 30 days before arrival in South Africa. There is some more info here.

5. This is not a silly question. It's perfectly normal. Yes, there is crime, it all very much depends on where you go. What do you mean by country drive? Hit the open road and see the country? Yes, you can do that, again, just be careful where you go and which areas you drive through. 

6. Schooling is fairly expensive, but there are decent SA schools like Jeppe, Grey College, King Edward, Reddam House and others. Might be a bit of an adjustment as schools used to require learners to take Afrikaans as a second language  Not sure if that's still the case.


----------



## schemer (Nov 8, 2014)

wow thanks - this is such good info to read. The schooling is really pushing me over the proposed budget if I assume two kids at 35k. Looking at some of the private school like Dainfern or Heronbridge - they look like great schools. We're planning to move in June, so I guess the big question is how will they fit into the different schedule, and how will affect them when we come back - not so concerned about my 5th grader to be, but it is a concern for my 10th grader - I woudn't want him to have to repeat a grade to graduate on time.

In terms of country drive, yes, I was thinking just heading out exploring the plains seems like a great adventure.. In europe its always fun to just get lost.. just wondering if maybe doing the same might be putting a lot of risk out there  

My office is actually near fourways golf course, so not sure how the traffic is.

Thanks so much for responding!!!!


----------



## saffalass (Sep 28, 2014)

Schools for us run four terms, starting in January, not entirely sure how the cross over works in terms of your curriculum, though. Technically, they should be able to start mid term (I move around a lot as kid and often started new schools at the beginning of a term or midterm, but obviously I was being taught the same stuff).

Would you consider something like home schooling, maybe? Not done by you or your partner, but perhaps a tutor or something similar? It could be an option.

You could go out and "just get lost" - the main high ways, the N1 and N1 run across the country and are all in reasonable condition in most places and are great to drive. Loads of fun little towns on the way if you want to do a long drive. There's even a train that takes just over a day that runs from JHB to CPT and which is perfectly fine to use (if sometimes a little bit troublesome). Not luxury by any means, but a great adventure on the cheap. Plus, if the end hesitation is Cape Town, then it's totally worth it...

As for the traffic, it's pretty terrible all over Jobrug to get into and then there are also the E-tolls...I live in Cape Town, though, and as you will learn should you ever make the move, Cape Town folk are very precious over how much better we are than Joburg 

Any other questions - feel free to drop me a message. Happy to help.


----------



## hopeful1986 (Feb 5, 2014)

hahahahaha! Safalass, the CPT vs Joburg war will never die, will it.

Schemer, the Fourways traffic can be a bit chock-a-block. its actually a little notorious. but its survivable, and as traffic goes, its mainly people going in certain directions who are worst hit at specific times, so perhaps you might not be badly affected. if you really want to be thorough google maps should have the roads, and their traffic readings, so enter two points and see how long it should/could/might take.

living in Fourways i personally am biased against, mainly because of the traffic, particially because of what i believe the crime is like there (not based on personaly experience or even anything solid, just good-old bias and prejudice. against fourways. random i know.), but working there im sure is absolutely fine.

standard/minimum income tax here is 18% of your gross, within a certain threshhold. im still in the 18% bracket so im not sure what the threshhold is, but the SARS website is really quite helpful, PDFs galore. trsut them more than anything said here.

personally i really dont think you need to spend $35k to give your kids a good education, and like Safalass suggested, home schooling might actually be a pretty decent option to make sure your older child definitely doesnt mist anything, at least for some of the time. also check Crawfords, anything with a St is usually decent. teh school will make both kids sit for testing and then decide. i'm not sure if this can be done prior to the move to help you decide. i went to high school in 2004 with a Columbian friend who arrived in 10th grade and got straight As. but things have changed, and it was a mid-range school. start contacting teh schools, to see what your options are.

also, i would suggest something in Gauteng, as moving countries is really hard enough without being so far from the little family you do have on the continent, but go national if boarding is what you have in mind. im not sure where Fourways Golf Club is but i do know there are quite a few good private schools in fourways and sandton.

for the open field lifestyle, joburg isnt really your place, but while gated, there are some really spacious homes, like saffalass said. try the real estate websites like private property or property 24 to see what kind of things you get for certain price-ranges. some gated homes in joburg actually have quite the large yard, even in suburbs, like bryanston and sandton, but those come with a hefty pricetag of course. where i live, my neighbours (im much too lazy) go jogging and walk their dogs after dark. its safe enough in certain areas. im not saying its a safe haven with 0% crime in some areas, but its safe enough a majority of the time. maybe dont carry any valuables if you do this , just in case. you'll read the areas better with more living experience in them.

the worst traffic i have experienced here (work in Rosebank, live in Sunninghill, take the highway to work) is 45min-1hr and that usually if theres an accident somewhere along the way. like i said fourways is a little worse from what i've seen, but you'll learn the alternative routes soon enough. smart driving goes a long way.

im not one for hiring, so thats my opinion on that. a decent mid range new car is about R5000 in monthly installments to buy, so R12000 to rent just sounds a little high to me. and i'm sure you could get decent insurance in the range of R2000 per car (much less depending on the car etc), but of course it all comes down to budget and mainly personal preference.

driving around: my boyfriend and i have taken quite a few road trips in the last few years without incident (barring a minor accident in mozambique). drive in the unknown/questionable areas during the day, have dinner, relax in the hotel, be in better recognised areas at night should work just fine. generally the crime rate is really dependant on the area youre in (and current events), but common sense and not taking unnecessary risks is all you need. get lost but always have a fully charged gps, cash, a spare tyre and a jerry-can of petrol just in case. you dont want to get stuck on the side of the road in the dark and not know just who will drive up. which is really the same no matter which country youre driving through.


----------

